# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  My Nano & Corals

## Liam-A

This is my tiny set up along with my corals ....
4FA91A4A-A869-47EF-AAD6-ED0EBDFF7837.jpg
DB636C59-527C-4624-AD7B-4A9BA5698541.jpg
A0557F5D-60E3-4641-8A17-65E4DC344B8D.jpg
C78E729F-99FF-417E-87E2-F24A6EB121DF.jpg
2FC7DC47-A4A4-4726-A6A4-29C6CD9AB83D.jpg

----------


## Liam-A

92DA0612-785E-415D-87F6-95C0A321480F.jpg
324347C8-FC0E-4179-BEF3-31B039740767.jpg
227AF05D-AE04-493E-A280-D8804522AE46.jpg
98C20481-963D-4525-B5D5-A75333AFAF56.jpg
B132950F-E1F4-4924-8841-F0ED4556CD36.jpg

----------

*lost* (08-04-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Can you tell me what the corals are? 
I know the big green Zoa is Granny Apple but not sure about the others in there

----------


## Gary R

looks like you got a long tentacle plate coral or a touch coral can't see from the picture, green star polyp or starburst polyp,  zoa's look like granny smith Apple and purple spot zoanthus ..not to sure on zoa's  :Smile:

----------


## Liam-A

New light. Works well. Blue UV is different class!
73FCC17D-5453-4705-8377-C73FE428F978.jpg

----------


## Gary R

looking good Liam  :cool1:  corals will be happy now....looks a bit high off the water on that picture ?

----------


## Liam-A

Yeah I didn’t get chance to move it last night. The mrs had just walked through the door when you called so was catching up with her and forgot. I’ll lower it before the lights come on later on  :Cool:

----------


## Gary R

I'v got to say that the blue's on this NICREW reef light fitting are a nice touch and don't look much diffident to the Ecotech Radion Marine XR G4 Pros i am running on the main tank ...well happy for now  :Smile:

----------

*Liam-A* (17-04-2020)

----------

